# National War Memorial vandalized



## Danno (11 Nov 2003)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1068548842056&call_pageid=968256289824&col=968705899037 

National War Memorial vandalized

Spray-painted anti-war slogans washed from monument‘s base


OTTAWA (CP) â€” Vandals spray-painted anti-war slogans on the National War Memorial early this morning, just hours before Remembrance Day ceremonies were to begin.

Police said that just before 5:30 a.m., black spray paint was used to deface the base of the memorial.

Staff from the National Capital Commission erased the slogans with a pressure washer.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Nov 2003)

Amazing that people can do something so ignorant in the name of peace. Ironically, the vets they tried to bring shame to have done more for the cause of peace than these vandals can ever understand...


----------



## Devlin (11 Nov 2003)

/me shakes head

I hope these people get caught, I was stuck in civy world today and was more than a little bothered that I could not go to a Remembrance Day service.

As Mike points out the irony here is pretty intense. Takes all kinds to make a world I guess


----------



## westernarmymember (11 Nov 2003)

Just another example of the ignorance that, unfortunately, some who live in our great country possess.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (11 Nov 2003)

I would voice my opinion, but would probably get banned from these Forums...

That is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## McG (12 Nov 2003)

It seems like there is a news article like this one every Remeberance Day.  The difference is that it is normally a smaller local memorial that is defaced.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Nov 2003)

This little beauty was posted at another message board I frequent.



> "The more I learn about it, the less worthy of remembrance it seems. Why exactly did Canada end up in WW1 and WW2 again? To help Britain fight her wars of imperialism like a good colonial daughter? What a waste. I just freaking love this "fought for your liberties" bull. Nobody‘s liberties were threatened in the great war; the Kaiser wanted a piece of the Imperial pie and the dear cousins didn‘t want to share. And WW2? What the ****  was that about, from the Canadian perspective? Great job we did liberating Poland. We had some joint-defence treaty with them, did we? Awfully nice of Churchill (who never had a single military success to his credit) to declare Hong Kong a lost cause, refuse to send any more British troops there, but agree to a couple of Canadian battalions. Guess nothing gets people riled up and rooting for the cause more than some cataclysmic ***  kicking where they least expect it.
> 
> I feel bad for the vets and the dismal existence they endured, but I‘ve yet to be persuaded it was in the least bit necessary. As far as I‘m concerned they were suckers, one and all - the more so as they volunteered for it.
> 
> I didn‘t wear a poppy. I didn‘t observe a moment of silence. I went to the peeler bar, but the show wasn‘t that good either.


Nice.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (12 Nov 2003)

That act disgusts me and makes me want to vomit.  People like that vandalized the John Foote Armouries shortly after the war started.  I don‘t think they realized that...we weren‘t involved so therefore there "statement" was completely lost.  Stupid people make my head hurt.


----------



## Gunnar (12 Nov 2003)

Mike: 

Tell that "I don‘t remember on Remembrance Day" puke to go to:

 http://www.remember.org 

Look at the pictures.  Read the stories.  Then pontificate about how Canada wasn‘t involved.  Ask him how he feels about the part of Auchwitz they called "Canada".

No, we didn‘t need to be involved.  We could have just watched the world go to ****  from our side of the pond, and waited for it to happen to us next.


----------



## meni0n (12 Nov 2003)

There will always be ignorant morons in the world that have no idea wtf they‘re talking about. They haven‘t even studied history they just go by what they see on TV. People see one military blunder and say " Oh geez the gov screwed them over". A shame really that the guys died so that these kind of scum could exercise their write to bad mouth their sacrifices.


----------



## Gibson (12 Nov 2003)

I was at the National Ceremony and some guys cell phone went off getting many angry "Turn it off!"‘s in return.  I can only imagine what would have happened to those guys spraying that stuff on the war memorial if they‘d been caught!


----------



## mattoigta (12 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan:
> [qb] That act disgusts me and makes me want to vomit.  People like that vandalized the John Foote Armouries shortly after the war started.  I don‘t think they realized that...we weren‘t involved so therefore there "statement" was completely lost.  Stupid people make my head hurt. [/qb]


Yeah I remember every week (if not day), there‘d be some new hippie bullsh*t on the wall. From "No Blood For Oil" to "Buck Fush!", it makes you realise how stupid these people are.


----------



## Sharpey (12 Nov 2003)

Same thing happened to our Armouries, and thsi was before (I beleive) Canada had any real involvment in the whole Anti-Terror stuff. People just don‘t care to know all the facts before doing something stupid and unrespectfull!


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (12 Nov 2003)

This is common.
I have seen many small memorials in various parks spray painted.
If only I could witness it...


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2003)

Old School I think there‘s more than one person on this board who would dearly love to catch one of these "individuals" in the act.

Michael I was tempted to ask what that particular board was that you lifted that post from. I‘m such there‘s a few of us here who‘d love to drop in and engage him in some spirited conversation and all round verbal slagging. 

Then I realised it would be a waste of time. Self absorbed wastes of valuable oxygen like that are impossible to enlighten. Anything would go right over his head. It would be sort of like a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.


----------



## Gunnar (12 Nov 2003)

That‘s true Danjanou, but it‘s the lurking bystanders that need to be convinced...You won‘t convince an idiot, but you can convince the bystanders that he‘s not worth listening to because his arguments lack merit....so you don‘t do the "verbal slagging" route, but rather just explain why his arguments are dumb...leave the assessment of the stupidity of his position open to interpretation.

If we don‘t stand up for what we believe in, who else will?  And if we can‘t articulate what we believe in, how will we pass the message on to the few who care?


----------



## Korus (12 Nov 2003)

> It seems like there is a news article like this one every Remeberance Day. The difference is that it is normally a smaller local memorial that is defaced.


Some idiots spray painted swasticas on the Edmonton Cenotaph this year. It just sickens me. It really does.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Nov 2003)

Gunnar I agree. Actually "verbal slagging" was not what I originally wrote. I decided though out of respect for Mike to try and complete the post without a four letter word. To my surprise I did.

I spend some time on other boards. As I travel a lot and make part of my living in that industry, one of them is the Lonely Planet site.

Now for info on a specific place(s), especially at the budget away from the tourist crowds stuff, it can‘t be beat. On the other hand the political stuff on there sometimes makes me want to throw my hands up and toss my PC out the window in disgust and fustration.

You really want some examples of naive self rightous spoiled little rich kids, no real life experience, and/or I‘m so superior left wing "progressive" utter BS take a look. 

The only better place for that I can think of at least for the later would be the new City of Toronto Mayor and Council, but that‘s a whole other rant.


----------

